# Freebies & Credit Crunch Thread - Merged



## ♥emmyloupink♥

I am a huge freebie hunter and recieve free samples and things every day (sad i know but it all mounts up  
so i i thought we could post all the freebies we come across or shop deals..

here is my first..a free family railcard valid until june

http://www.family-railcard.co.uk/dailymail

and free cat food meooow

http://www.purinaone.co.uk/uk/cat/sampling/?bc=1

LINKS NOT ENDORSED BY FF BLAH BLAH 

 /links


----------



## CM01

Fantastic idea for a thread - thank you!  I will try to find some to add....


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Fab thread 

My DH has just found this site:

http://www.offeroftheday.co.uk/?gclid=CKGNmqnDl5ICFQpOMAodTiJS7A

The offers change daily, and you can find some really good bargains!!!!*

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Great thread

Keep them Bargins posted!


----------



## Ceri.

Loving this thread!  Love a bargain me!


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

yay! glad thread is getting a good feeling i was worried you would all think i was an old skinflint ha ha     keep em coming


----------



## DizziSquirrel

The way the economy is going I think we all need to tighten our belts where we can  

so I am sure this thread will be popular.


----------



## Bekie

I love a bargain, the charity shops round here are fab... i've just bagged a designer skirt for £2.99   and DH brought some microsoft books that should have been £100 in total for £10 on a 3 for 2 offer    He is very pleased


----------



## Ceri.

Free voucher discount codes ....
http://www.voucherheaven.com/?gclid=CO7Rpf6i6IwCFQbUlAodTGiCGQ
http://www.vouchercodes.com/?gclid=CI3bjPah6IwCFQLllAodbHmBGQ
http://freeukvouchers.co.uk/

Other bits n bats ....  
http://www.madaboutbargains.co.uk/?flash=24&flash2=26&flash3=29
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/
http://entitledto.co.uk/
http://www.moneymagpie.com/
http://www.netfreestuff.co.uk
http://www.petrolprices.com/
http://www.freestuffsites.co.uk/
http://www.kidsattractions.co.uk/
http://www.free-stuff.co.uk/
http://www.freeinuk.co.uk/

Just a few to keep ya going! 

/links


----------



## ♡ C ♡

free postits and comfort sample
http://www.free-stuff.co.uk/Free_Post-It_Goodies.php

/links


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

great feeebie s..just done the post it note one cheers keep them coming xx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

http://www.easyanswer.net/ariel/uk/shower/default.asp get your free shower timer to help you save water,greeat for the naughty step lol !!
click on the 'Save Water' options at the top of the page.

/links


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Saw this on money saving expert Collage Photo Print - only £1.50 (postage & packing only) it normally costs £11.50
and just ordered one... it looks brill.

Follow this link, all you have to do is sign up as a new user, then choose Collage, then upload your photo's, choose your design (small collage) then complete the order, at checkout insert COLLAGEFREE in the promotion box and thats it, really simple and looks really good.

http://www.photobox.co.uk/phc959D6EBF/static.html?name=free-collage-poster

Gem x

/links


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

wow that looks great! cheers x


----------



## Lou F ❁

Thanks for the collage one have done my sis wil love it i have done it of me nephew 
lol
Lou
xx


----------



## Mel

I have just done a collage too - it looks great - thank you for that link


----------



## christina07

thanks for that just done mine too,  oooh im loving this thread love a bargain or a freebie


----------



## **Tashja**

http://www.sogood.co.uk/pages/content.asp?PageID=134

Free bag for life so you can get rid of plastic carrier bags and do your bit for the environment !!!

Great thread

T xx

/links


----------



## ♡ C ♡

thanks for the bag link trying to get rid of plastic ones


----------



## ♡ C ♡

The first 3,000 readers to complete their survey and register their
details will receive a free refreshing Garnier Eye Roll On enriched
with caffeine worth £9.99, so get voting.

http://www.free-stuff.co.uk/Free_Garnier_Eye_Roll_On.php

/links


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Am trying the eye roll on one now but the pages are being soo slow to open  Probably wont get it now I should of read this thread this morning when I got up 

x x x


----------



## christina07

just applied for the eye roll on thanks for that, oooohhhh loving this thread,


----------



## cleg

well i tried to apply for it but iot was too slow + kept loosing connection 

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

mine did 1st time but 2nd went thru OK


----------



## cleg

no it kept doing it so after 20 minutes of going on + of the page i gave up 

xxx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

yeh quite slow for me ..poo looked like a good freebie


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

I tried it a couple of times too but couldn't even get onto part 2 of 12  May give it one more go now though 

x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Yay, Managed it fine that time 

x x x


----------



## Lou F ❁

My collage arrived today it is lovley my sis will be made up


----------



## Felicity Wishes

My collage arrived as well and it is lovely, I have also been cheeky & ordered 3 others, sent to MIL, Mam & Gran's house all in their names! but they are well worth the £1.50 postage.


----------



## kate28

great thread, i have just ordered some cat food, i dont even have a cat LOL  
my mum has so i will pass it to her


----------



## beachgirl

Great idea, just ordered the cat food.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Gemma78 said:


> I have also been cheeky & ordered 3 others, sent to MIL, Mam & Gran's house all in their names! but they are well worth the £1.50 postage.


I sometimes do that with freebies, re fill them in in my Mum and aunties names and addresses  

x x x


----------



## Jo

Just got our collages through, they are fab  Thank you !!!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel

Got my collage too today - want another one now, it is great 

Mel
x


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh just done the collage one, thanks!


----------



## Cheshire Cheese

Some good tips here


----------



## kate28

[quote author=Gemma78]

Follow this link, all you have to do is sign up as a new user, then choose Collage, then upload your photo's, choose your design (small collage) then complete the order, at checkout insert COLLAGEFREE in the promotion box and thats it, really simple and looks really good.

http://www.photobox.co.uk/phc959D6EBF/static.html?name=free-collage-poster

Gem x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]
[/quote]

fantastic site thank you cant wait for my collage to arrive


----------



## cleg

i have just done one thanks girls  will get DP to do one too 

xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Just received mine this morning, OMG its fab! Gonna be ordering some more! But think the offer finishes tonight. Well chuffed with it


----------



## ♡ C ♡

thank you for the rail card offer mine arrived today and about to book some tickets now


----------



## kate28

Its worth a visit on www.nectar.co.uk register your card and take advantage of the offers.
its worth registering for the TNS surveys - they send you 1 or 2 a week and you get points for answering a few questions 
really helps to boost your balance on your card and exchange for free gifts

got my free photo poster today its lovely thank you


/links


----------



## NuttyJo

i got my collage today, its lovely and im going to frame it for my sister for her as a moving into her new home pressie (i put pics of her little boy on it)

also has anyone heard of FREECYCLE and CHEAPCYCLE. its a place to advertise wanted/offered household items etc, either free (freecycle) or for a small amount of money (cheapcycle). theres different places to post depending on where you live and ive got some good bargains so far. i think you need to go to yahoo and search their groups for it (dont remember as dh signed up to it for me   )


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Got mine today too, its great 

Thanks for the link

Martine xx


----------



## liveinhope

Great site! I will be watching this with interest.  When I get home tonight I will be exploring the collage thing a bit more

xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

http://www.photobox.co.uk/phc959D6EBF/static.html?name=free-collage-poster

Offer is on now till the 13th April

/links


----------



## Amee

thx Martine    I missed the last one by few hours..will defo be doing it this time!  
x


----------



## Chandy30

Free comfort tropical sample 

http://www.comforttropical.co.uk/SampleRequest.aspx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

C xx


----------



## cleg

comfort all done + trying to get another collage too  

thanx  

xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

got the comfort one thanks.
my new laptop wont let me do the collage for some reason grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

lou f you need to disable cookies do you knoew how xxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Lou have you clicked on where it says poster/collage down the left hand side? thats the way i had to do mine x


----------



## Lou F ❁

the only thing i know to do with cookies is eat them 

Martine i did one fine on old xp laptop this new one has vista and confoooooses me


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Lou F said:


> the only thing i know to do with cookies is eat them


   

Lou mine is the new vista too.. and thats the only way i got it too work


----------



## Lou F ❁

Ok so i sorted the cookies out they were scrummy     then i dowloaded adobe 9.0 i think !!! n managed to do another one all of me n Al over the years   
cheers lou


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Glad you got it sorted hun x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

done a collage thank you, ordered in last hr and already dispatched!


----------



## cleg

thanks just donw the horlicks one  

xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Fab thread ladies!!! Will try and add some good links soon 

http://www.garnierbeautybar.co.uk/_en/_gb/ultralift/pro_x/register_step1.aspx Free facecream for wrinkles 

Here is a link for a list of new freebies offers...... http://www.freebielist.com/new.htm

Sam xxx
/links


----------



## Cheshire Cheese

Just ordered mine, lol


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Cheshire Cheese said:


> Just ordered mine, lol


Surely not the wrinkle cream with that youthful mug of yours?!?!?!  

Sam xxx


----------



## helen_26

For the Photobox collage offer, do you have to order the collage as soon as you register or can you register and go back later to order?


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

helen_26 said:


> For the Photobox collage offer, do you have to order the collage as soon as you register or can you register and go back later to order?


Thats what i did Helen & i got mine ok.

Martine xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese

♥samonthemoon♥ said:


> Cheshire Cheese said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered mine, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Surely not the wrinkle cream with that youthful mug of yours?!?!?!
> 
> Sam xxx
Click to expand...

I know , i thought i better keep ahead of myself before my youthfull looks start going.

Cheaper than Botox


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Ladies and Gents

Another freebie is 20 free 6x4 pics from Klick (they do some fab photo books)
http://www.klick.co.uk/20printsoffer/index.html

Mez
x
/links


----------



## ♡ C ♡

I just got my collage its great now going to try transfer wedding photos between comps and do one with them.
you also get 50 free prints don't you with photo box??


----------



## dakota

www.evans.co.uk

Have 20% off all orders online till monday, and they have sale items

Code is: EVAPRIL25

Nikki xx


/links


----------



## Chandy30

Free lacoste perfume sample

http://www.lacostepink.com/

x x x

/links


----------



## beachgirl

Great one Channy


----------



## *Scooby*

Oh fantastic ~ am just running out


----------



## sallywags

This thread is great - will try to put some in myself!


----------



## *Scooby*

Free Nescafe Classic or Double Mocha

http://www.nescafe.co.uk/coffee-mate/

/links


----------



## *Scooby*

Free Storybook

You have to fill in the form, print off the voucher and take to your nearest Learn Direct Centre

https://www.wheredidtherivergo.co.uk/register.aspx

/links


----------



## *Scooby*

Free Always Ultra Fresh Sample

http://www.alwaysfresh.co.uk/

/links


----------



## Lou F ❁

ta for the book one gonna get 1 for my nephew
oh n got the coffee 1 too


----------



## LoisLane

Ooh wow great thread!  Will try the collage later!

Thank you!

Louj x


----------



## kate28

Tesco.com

You can get a Discount of £6
On a minimum spend: £60.00 
Enter promotional Code at check out: XX-J3YR
This offer is valid until 13/04/2008

i have just used it and so has my mum so should be fine for all to use

Asda also have a free delivery
Its for a minimum spend £50.00
Enter at checkout Code M4-V2-GL-88
Valid until 30/09/2008

hope someone can use them

Kate


----------



## kate28

free lucozade
http://www.lucozade.com/energy/default.aspx

you can either print a voucher or they send you a code to give the cashier at PayPoint counters in news adgents etc - not tried yet but will do

Dorothy Perkins 20% discount
for those who are interested this is on full store, my sister informs me this covers Maternity items for those of you that are lucky enough to need them.

http://www.dorothyperkins.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/StaticPageDisplay?storeId=12552&catalogId=20552&awinaffidentifier=dp%20sky%20offer&cmpid=awin

/links


----------



## sallywags

Where's the coffee one? i can't find it - am i being dense?


----------



## *Scooby*

*Scooby* said:


> Free Nescafe Classic or Double Mocha
> 
> http://www.nescafe.co.uk/coffee-mate/
> 
> [red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


Do you mean this one Sally


----------



## sallywags

Ooh thanks - i must have looked past it!

DH is going to think i'm mad with all these freebies turning up.... (actually he thinks i'm mad anyway..  )


----------



## Lou F ❁

just ordered 2 more collages  if u want one get a riggle on offer ends midnight 13th april !!!


----------



## Cheshire Cheese

*Scooby* said:


> Free Always Ultra Fresh Sample
> 
> http://www.alwaysfresh.co.uk/
> 
> [red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


I dont think i will bother with the Ultra Fresh!!


----------



## NuttyJo

lol saw you could get tena for men sample from their website instead mr cheese


----------



## ♡ C ♡

my garnier caffine eye roll on came today


----------



## Mel

☺Clare☺ said:


> my garnier caffine eye roll on came today


I tried to get onto that link but it wouldnt let me connect


----------



## *Scooby*

Have just got my Lacoste sample through ~ well its really a sticky smelly plaster  

I thought it might be a tiny bottle


----------



## birthbaby

hi heres one 

www.freebabygifts.co.uk/freeavent?referer_id=15897  

nikki xx
/links


----------



## kate28

NEXT

FREE NEXT DAY DELIVERY* - QUOTE REF: V1983

enjoy - don't spend too much!!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

http://www.freenappies.net/free-nappies-club?referal_id=126590

free nappies
/links


----------



## beachgirl

Monsoon have 25% off in store, you just need to go to website and download voucher.


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

Ohhhhhh really?  

Ta Karen  

x


----------



## beachgirl

Should have censored it to stop you buying Sarah


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

"my name's Sarah and i'm a shopper holic!"    

x


----------



## beachgirl

I wonder if there is a shopaholics workshop like AA?


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

Bet there is  

Better than chocolate spending money i find.... reet perks me up  

x


----------



## kate28

I am making up a goodie box for my sister who is having a baby and have come across these offers, i will keep you posted if i find more

Simple Baby wipes sample
http://www.noexcuses.co.uk/simple/baby/v2/freebies.asp - have tried this one and it keeps saying there is a server error but im not sure if this is me or the site worth a try

Johnsons baby soothing naturals
https://secure-eadv.be.jnj.com/ccp/crsforms/html/babycentre/requestasample.jsp

Free drynites
http://www.drynites.com/

Free mini card guides
http://www.calpol.co.uk/en/display.asp?page=mini_guides_landing

You print this chart to keep a record of when your babies teeth arrive
http://www.anbesol.com/teething/chart.asp

/links


----------



## kate28

free pay as you go sim card

http://www.t-mobilesimgiveaway.co.uk/?WT.mc_id=ON_QM_A_BuyAT

/links


----------



## NuttyJo

oh i like the tooth chart, printed it for my niece as shes now got two little teeth comming through!


----------



## fuzzier

Hi not sure where to post this. I have two 2 for 1 entry vouchers valid for Alton Towers, Thorpe Park,Madame Tussauds, The Dungeons, Chessington World of Adventures, Legoland Windsor, Warwick Castle, and Sealife. Two for one entry when one adult paying full price. Some parks adult prices apply to  persons aged 12 and over and others is 15 or 16 and over. Vouchers valid until 2nd November at theme parks and 31 December at attractions. Not valid for Zoo days at Chessington, 14-18 July and 21-25 July at Thorpe Park and 1-31 August at Legoland Windsor. Only one free entry voucher per full paying adult, one voucher per person per transaction. Free to anyone who can make use of them

Kay

These have now gone


----------



## kate28

http://www.truprint.co.uk/storemugs/otsc=IAD/otsi=maynews_act_020508


Collage Mug 

Until May 15th there is 25% OFF these mugs £7.99 £5.99 - Enter code COLLMUG at checkout.

hope someone can use this offer

kate

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## kahew

Free well woman vits,
not sure if anyone has done this one, it was on mse newsletter

http://www.vitabiotics.com/wellwoman/freesample/
/links


----------



## ♡ C ♡

thank you hadn't seen that on the newsletter


----------



## *Scooby*

Oh fantastic    

Thank you

xxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

http://www.comforttropical.co.uk/SampleRequest.aspx

/links


----------



## dakota

I did the comfort one a few weeks back and they came yesterday   have only tried the green so far, will try the orange one 2moro


----------



## dakota

http://www.jellybelly-uk.com/index.shtml free jelly beans 
/links


----------



## *Scooby*

Fantastic ~ Hope I am successful    

xx


----------



## beachgirl

Just logged on for the jelly beans...yum yum


----------



## Ceri.

dakota said:


> I did the comfort one a few weeks back and they came yesterday  have only tried the green so far, will try the orange one 2moro


The orange one is deeee-lish!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

both the comforts are nice.

just done the jelly bean one, if successful


----------



## ♡ C ♡

5000 Johnsons sample pacsk
http://www.johnsonsbeauty.co.uk/questionnaire-intro.aspx

doesn't say if you

/links


----------



## ♡ C ♡

£1 Greggs Baguette. Oh how my DH is going to kill me works for a rival here!

http://www.greggsthebakers.co.uk/promo/index.php

/links


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks for those Clare


----------



## *Scooby*

Clare ~ You won't be in his good books


----------



## ♡ C ♡

He knows I buy in Greggs anyway! Even with the discount I'd get if I went to him a greggs meal deal is cheaper!! so I get them for work


----------



## *Scooby*

Don't tell him but I prefer Greggs too


----------



## ♡ C ♡

He'd go work for Greggs if could get a job there, now that I would like discount on their things


----------



## *Scooby*

Will keep my eyes out for any jobs going then


----------



## ♡ C ♡

he's rang before and never even got sent an application form! I tell him to keep trying they pay more


----------



## sallywags

You lot have hogged all the jelly bellies!!!!  I didn't even get past the sample screen - as there have been more than 100 participants already today!!


----------



## *Scooby*

Clare ~ That's a bit off, can't you ring them again surely they can't treat people like that  

Sally ~ Will send you some of mine if I get any 

xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

wonder what checks they do to see if we can have some jelly beans!


----------



## *Scooby*

Don't care as long as I get some        

What flavour did you go for   I went for Raspberry

x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

i can't remember lol oh pear it was like the,  I got a sample pack ages and ages ago and it was a mix of different flavors. Used to love the shop in york that sold them all.

Guessing they just checking we not had any in the last 3 months, as it said at end could aqpply again in 3 months


----------



## Lou F ❁

mmmmmm no jellybeans for me either u porky lot have got em already !!!!


----------



## kahew

up to 50% off haven holidays (off the bounty website)
http://www.annabelkarmel.com/specialoffer/bounty/haven_specialoffer

we just booked a week away in june for £272, that was half price...

/links


----------



## Kamac80

Just seen this thread!

Kate xx


----------



## ~debs~

Free pack of Huggies Newborn Nappies (need a Sainsburys Nectar Card)

http://www.goodluckmum.com/sainssample.htm

xxx

/links


----------



## *Scooby*

Thanks Debs


----------



## kate28

oooo thanks
i will add the nappies to the box im getting ready for my new niece/nephew when they arrive


----------



## ♡ C ♡

free milk at sainsburys
http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/home.htm
/links


----------



## Roo67

Just tried the jelly belly one - looks like are available again.


----------



## Marielou

If you buy The Sun today they have a voucher for £5 off a £30 shop in Morrisons.   Valid until 25th May.  

edited to add: apparently, tomorrows sun has a voucher for next week, every day this week there will be a voucher for the next week, so 5 weeks worth in total!


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

http://www.jellybelly-uk.com/cgi-bin/jb/survey.pl

Get em quick lol

/links


----------



## Chandy30

http://www.office.co.uk/perl/go.pl/hers_clearance.html?webcode=clearance&category=2

Office are doing a clearance sale on shoes start at £5.....grab yourself a bargain 

C xxx

*This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites*


----------



## beachgirl

Cheers Channy, jsut going to have a look  x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

The Pelvicore Technique

Free dvd copy

http://www.tena.co.uk/Women/exercises-area/core-wellness-programme/

Martine xx

/links


----------



## *Scooby*

Thanks Martine for that link


----------



## beachgirl

Got a code for 20% off at the Pier from Good Homes magazine, it's GHJUNE08 and valid online.


----------



## sallywags

Ooh fab thanks - i love the Pier!!


----------



## fuzzier

Hiya just come across this site that give discount codes for  Tesco, Asda, Boots,superdrug and many many more

www.discountcodes.net

/links


----------



## beachgirl

Nice one thank you .


----------



## fuzzier

here's one for free haircut coupons need to be printed off and sent in by 30th June
http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/beauty/Free-hair-cut-offer/v1

/links


----------



## *Scooby*

Thanks Fuzzier for the discount codes.


----------



## kate28

my cat food from the first post arrived today - worth the wait as it was a good size bag
mums cat will enjoy im sure!


----------



## Ceri.

http://www.dove.co.uk/uk_en/uk_en/index.html

Click on join with dove for samples and vouchers

/links


----------



## Jo

Cheap Alton Towers tickets 

http://www.discountcodes.net/shows/view/374

/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel

cool - guess what I am doing tommorrow


----------



## Ceri.

Thanks Elaine, found these too, depends on how many your after and what size etc.....  
http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?t=171582
/links


----------



## Ceri.

Free sample of Nivea light feeling lotion

http://www.nivea.co.uk/highlights/local_highlight/sun_lightfeeling

/links


----------



## Tilly.

Another voucher website ...

http://www.myvouchercodes.co.uk/

Some work some don't but worth a try xx

/links


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

Ladies

Just got a code for blooming marvellous - 20% off when you spend over £70 - 10% off when you spend over £30

Code is:

BMTP

Fx


----------



## dakota

My free jelly beans came yesterday......yummy


----------



## ♡ C ♡

oh not got mine yet


----------



## *Scooby*

dakota said:


> My free jelly beans came yesterday......yummy


Mine too but haven't eaten them yet


----------



## beachgirl

Ours came yesterday too, still sat waiitng to be eaten.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

post man had better not have eaten mine!  didn't get any post yesterday


----------



## sallywags

Ooh i'd forgotten about those - mine haven't come yet..


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Neither has mine


----------



## dakota

They were nice, but only a tiny packet, trouble is you eat them and then want more


----------



## ♡ C ♡

still nothing today was excited when the postman came


----------



## sallywags

dakota said:


> They were nice, but only a tiny packet, trouble is you eat them and then want more


I think that's probably the idea, hun!!!


----------



## cleg

i didnt get my jelly beans but got my horlicks   very nice too

xxx


----------



## Roo67

Got my jelly beans yesterday, yum yum, wish I'd bought the jar I saw earlier, was only around £10.00 !!?!

Could have tried out plenty of recipies though


----------



## sallywags

I got mine too!


----------



## dakota

Sally     if i knew of anywhere round by me that sold them, id of been off like a shot to get some


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

dakota said:


> Sally   if i knew of anywhere round by me that sold them, id of been off like a shot to get some


They sell them in Asda hun 

Martine xx


----------



## dakota

Oh bum the nearset asda is 30 mins away     i think we have every other supermarket except asda


----------



## ♡ C ♡

mine never came!!
another photo collage poster offer:
http://www1.snapfish.co.uk/collage and code BTY82GUS77L gets it free part from postage but if you get it delivered to a Jessops store it is free

/links


----------



## ♡ C ♡

now I got it off another MB and they had only tried the smaller one but may work on a bigger one


----------



## Felicity Wishes

They sell Jelly Bellies in Sainsburys and Debenhams too!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Any more freebie news?


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh i was just thinking i would ask the same thing before i signed in!


----------



## ♥Saila♥

How is the credit crunch affecting people??

I can't believe the soaring it the prices of bread   So I have bought a breadmaker!

I thought I would start a thread on ways to be thrifty and changes people are making! 

We could also post when there are any good offers on in the Supermarkets!

I have kissed goodbye to Asda and Sainsburys and moved onto Iceland and Lidl so far and also get all my meat from the butchers now   

xxxxxxx


----------



## carrie3479

Ohhh dont get me started on the credit crunch and the price of bread grrrr. I actually said to DH last night about getting a bread maker as we get through nearly 10 loaves a week just between 4 of us   

We do our monthly BIG freezer shop over at asda where we get all our meat aswell. I tried going to the local butcher but he is soooo expensive, it worked out £6 for 8 burgers ... so as we dont eat them that often I make them myself with a burger maker from betterware. I already make pretty much all sauces myself. Although I always have a couple of jars just incase. 
When we lived in Chichester we used to go to Iceland and lidls but havent got one close to us now, but asda can be handy if im also on the look out for basic clothes bits for the kids or myself.
The other thing I have found really handy money saving wise is making a really consise shopping list. I make a chart with monday -sunday down one side and 1 - 4 accross the top. Then I plan meals for the month so that I can work out how much of everything I need. That way instead of just randomly chucking stuff in the trolley and finding ive got loads of food but nothing to eat (IYKWIM) I actually have meals I can make. 
I always make big meals when it comes to lasagne, shep dog pie, pasta bakes.. so that the kids can have it the next day for lunch. During school terms DS takes pasta bake to school for lunch instead of sandwiches if there is any left over from day before. 
I no longer by bottles of orange squash as the kids drink it like its going out of fashion, now they are happy with water or a cup of tea.

I have noticed a few good offers at somerfield and morrisons just lately, lots of BOGOFs and stuff for £1.

Corrina xx


----------



## YorkshireSue

One tiny thing I did was to switch my energy supplier from British Gas to Eon. Not ideal for everyone due to capped prices etc. but I saved almost half on my energy bills _and_ you get Tesco Clubcard points! I get about 600 a quarter... a small difference but a good reason for me to switch!

I also too Martin Lewis' advice on the *'Downshift Challenge'* - just google it and read, I saved loads and noticed very little difference in quality except for bog roll - I still splash out on that! No pun intended.

Sue x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Ooo Eon sounds like a good tip!   Going to look into them as I love tesco clubcard points!

xxxxx


----------



## RLH33

Hiya

I have found that as I have been so busy lately I have been getting Tesco internet shopping.  Although it costs more for the delivery (£4) I seem to save loads as there are no impulse buys.  For example I did an internet shop on Sunday and it came to £56 including delivery, however dh decided to invite some friends and family round on Monday so we needed the food earlier.  I cancelled the internet shop and we went down there instead.  Total:  £107      I know we bought a few luxury items (cakes and desserts etc) but that was quite a hike in the price!!  Oh and we did by ds one of the cars from Cars - DJ - he loves them and I can't refuse him them as he plays with the most - however another impulse buy that would not have happened with the internet shop  

If you are thinking of shopping around for gas and electricity try moneysupermarket.com, I just moved from Eon to Atlantic for Gas and Southern Electric for electric and have saved about £200 for the year, plus with that website I got £30 cashback for buying it through them.  Martin Lewis is a God and his website Moneysavingexpert.com is the best site ever - I always check it for deals before buying anything - most of the time you can find a valid free delivery code for Next.

RLH


----------



## Young D

My wee boys birthday party is this saturday, I had been saving some money to hire an entertainer and do some dancing and actions songs with the toddlers, anyway some were wanting up to £90 for this so I thought sod it, I'm doing it myself.  here she comes "Disco Donna"  lmao.  

We had a car boot sale a couple of weeks ago I made £75.00 think people are more than happy to buy things second hand at the moment so get car bootying ladies.

I try to avoid asda and tesco as I'm terrible for impulse buys and with the shops being so big you buy even more un necesary crap. I only go to Aldi these days, the food is just as good and sometimes better, and much much much cheaper.

donna


----------



## Tina xx

Another thing you could try is to take cash with you (enough to get what you need) and leave your cards at home


----------



## turkish delight

I always using internet shopping for food as i find i can plan all my meals and i save so much money this way it's only me & Dh we used to spend £65-£75 a week not we spend that every 2 weeks so our shopping has halfed which has helped loads - also because bread has gone up we were never getting to use the loaf have started to seperate it into slices put in freezer bags in the freezer now we use the whole loof and save money not loads but it adds up, 

we use tesco i just got my clubcard points £6.50 which i am really pleased with so a few treats this week


----------



## wouldloveababycat

If you use online shopping you can usually find an e-voucher on the net for free delivery ..I have always managed to find one for my tesco shopping when I shopped online. 

Another saving tip for the gardeners amongst you .. go in with a friend and buy bits in bulk it tends to work out cheaper splitting the bigger packs than having to buy lots of smaller ones.. 

Cat x


----------



## RLH33

Another tip if you do shop in Tesco is to try not to use the clubcard vouchers in store - do the deals instead. 

So far this year I have bought:

3 tickets to Longleat
3 tickets to Legoland (would have cost £90 for 3 of us to get in)
3 tickets to Cricket St Thomas (but left vouchers at home so have to think of somewhere else to go )
2 subscriptions to Gardener's World Magazine
1 subscription to Good Food Magazine

and with the new vouchers just received along with the ones I had left I still have about £30 in vouchers to spend.  Those vouchers can go towards more days out or subscriptions to magazines for Christmas presents - Good Food is I think only £9 in vouchers but costs £35 in cash - tick - one Christmas present sorted for my bro who is mad on food - it looks like I spent a lot but I didn't    

The vouchers are basically free but have saved me at least £200 on days out etc - much better to use them on that than just on your shopping!!

RLH


----------



## ♡ C ♡

I used Tesco vouchers for mag subscriptions last yr's xmas pressies and no one knows the differance lol.  i just got £34 in vouchers this quarter so that has paid for my RAC and some pizza hut vouchers, meand don't have to worry about paying for breakdown cover and we got a meal out where can all go for cheap too.

Have to say I've gone to buying basic lines where I can and getting meat from a butcher near us who does trays of meat 3for £5 or 3 for £10 depending on the sizes of the trays and its always good qulaity


----------



## fuzzier

I switched internet and phone providers so now instead of paying BT £10.50 line rental plus however much for calls a  month and aol £17.99 a month i switched to Talk talk and now pay £19.99 a month for my internet and line rental plus i get free evening and weekend calls and have saved myself £10 a month.

I go to a local grocer for all my fruit and veg, so much cheaper than the bigger stores and they have just added a fab deli counter too.


----------



## Bels

How do you use Tesco vouchers for other things?  I just don't understand it ... I usually just use them on my next shop.  And what vouchers are you talking about?  I have just had a £6.50 one sent  

Bels x


----------



## Felicity Wishes

If you go to the money saving expert website, there are loads of great offers on at the moment with 50% off at Pizza Hut, money off clothes shops, best gas & elec deals etc etc, I have just got my pizza hut voucher and booked a table for tomorrow night, it will be a nice treat, and not too expensive either!


----------



## Bels

blooming heck ... so I have been doing this all wrong then


----------



## Bels

Thanks Elaine ... I'll investigate


----------



## ♡ C ♡

it really is worth doing. as I say £34 in vouchers I got this time (mainly free points from baby club as I use as many as I can on one pack, no way did I spend any where near the right amount to get £34 in vouchers and I've joined the RAC for us jointly for a yr and some meal tokens.  

I find fruit cheaper on the local market too.

Telephone and broadband are all with Tiscali- I know others have problems with them but we never have. so pay £20 a month for everything


----------



## ♡ C ♡

just seen this
http://www.toucheffects.com/Survey/?src=pg&v=1&uid=GB000671716202144052 
free full bottle of lenor but says i've already doen it

/links


----------



## NuttyJo

it says i have already done it too


----------



## beachgirl

Probably just a marketing ploy.


----------



## beachgirl

http://www2.pizzahutoffers.co.uk/edi2/?

/links


----------



## dakota

It excludes the buffet tho


----------



## sallywags

Is this because we received free sachets recently? Mind you - I logged on from a different computer then, so it couldn't have recognised me!! sounds like a con..


----------



## Cheshire Cheese

Any Mamas and Papa codes out there anybody


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Seems it was a targeted e-mail you had to get an e-mail to take part sorry.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

and drinks


----------



## kate28

Free Sample of Johnsons Baby Soothing Naturals Cream.

http://www.shopfree.co.uk/offersrequest.asp?id=johnsonsuk&partnerid=shopfree&dep=Baby_Care

/links


----------



## sallywags

Bels - I always get my RAC membership with my tesco vouchers, and i use them for my dry cleaning too!  We also got a weekend away in a hotel in poole.


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Centerparcs have some good offers on over the Autumn and Winter Season.

Use the code 'SAVE' in the promotional code and you could get a good deal


----------



## NuttyJo

Boots have a mega sale on baby bits and toys - my sis got loads of bargains today and most of them are all 3 for 2. should have cost her over £70 but was only £30 at the till   

Have got my niece a FIFI tea party set with the teapot that makes noises etc for christmas - should have been £20 but was reduced to £4.50! 

Havnt checked yet but the offers are probably online too.

Jo x


----------



## BunBun

note sure if this is the right place to post - please feel free to move to correct board.

Discounted reusuable nappies from www.thebabycatalogue.com go to clearance section and then to nappies & training. 2 sizes to choose from Infant 4-10kg and Toddler 10-20kg the nappies are priced at £3.00 each and the p & p is £4.50. Placed an order on Monday and the nappies arrived today. They are actually boots nappies and come in the original packaging. The original price of £8.00 is correct as I bought some from Boots at the end of July. Hope this helps someone.

/links


----------



## Siobhan1

If I were to change my Tesco vouchers for say £50 worth of days out vouchers, can these be used at more than one day out or when you order does it come as one voucher?
Also, if it does comes as one voucher, do get any change when you use them? ie, a £40 voucher, but only spending £36?

Ta!

p.s. Just got DH a Viz subscription for Christmas, with a £7 Tesco voucher!


----------



## NuttyJo

im not sure but i think you have to specify what you're using them for and if you then have any left over they can be turned back into tescos voucher point things... i think


----------



## ♡ C ♡

I haven't done days out but resturant vouchers come in £10 and £5 we ordered £45 worth and got 4x£10 1x£5 so can use them on different occasions.  
Any left over value of a clubcard voucher gets turned back to points for next quarter


----------



## kate28

http://www.mamuk.com/

free soother (dummy)  and voucher to print off for £1 off a bottle that helps with colic 

you need to enter the site and scroll to the bottom where it says free samples or free offers

Kate

/links


----------



## purple72

OOOHHH 

Perfect thread as belts are tightening

Thanks ladies!

Sx


----------



## fuzzier

As Christmas is getting ever closer here is a fab site that may help you save some pennies:
www.hawkin.com
Get £5 off your next order, minimum spend of £30 required, at Hawkins Bazaar with the
voucher code 'Christmas08'. This voucher lasts until 2009. Just enter the code at the checkout.
Hawkins Bazaar sell unique gadgets, toys, games and cool fun stuff. Ideal for Secret Santas and stocking fillers.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## beachgirl

M & S have their Dine in for £10 offer on again.


----------



## fuzzier

This site (follow link) is offering a child's personalised book for 1p plus £1.99 p+p. The book usually retails for £6.99. They also sell lots of other personalised gifts but there is no commitment to buy anything else.

http://www.identitydirect.co.uk/index.html?lang=en-uk&target=p1123.html?utm_source=fortytwo&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1cbdaybook&mid=10577

I couldn't find the freebies and special offers thread.

Kay

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOh I love Hawkins Bazaar I got lots of bits from there last Monday for my Nieces


----------



## kooks1

fuzzier any idea what age the book is good for?


----------



## fuzzier

Kooks i have no idea what age the book is for, but it looks like a normal paper pages reading book iykwim. 
I have ordered one for D anyway, even if it has to be put away for a while still a bargain at a penny. Going to order one for each of my nephews too.

kay


----------



## LizzyM

Hi ya, 

My idea is to poo at some elses house and then you are using their loo roll!!
Needs must folks


----------



## dakota




----------



## BABY2

Piglet25 said:


> Hi ya,
> 
> My idea is to poo at some elses house and then you are using their loo roll!!
> Needs must folks


hilarious ...but I hate people pooing at my house especially if they leave the toilet dirty!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOh no I can only poo at my own house   even if I have to cross my legs til I get there   you could always pretend you have a really runny nose whilst you are round there and stuff your pockets with lots of toilet roll


----------



## NuttyJo

lol i thought i was the only one who can only poo in my own toilet   i cant even do it round my families homes either


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh no much prefer home toilet ..can go at my parents but nowhere else ..I cannot stand work toilets and its my worst nightmare being sick there I have to throw up from a huge height as they are sooo gross  

Cat x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Don't sign up to pick me up bingo in the hope to crawl out of your financial despair pit using £10 of the £30 you have to last you the month and the car is on red


----------



## Kamac80

Bumping this up!

Free arm bands for the little ones.....

http://www.speedo.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/FSContent_10151_10202_-1_//content/explorespeedo/specialpromotion/free-armbands/free-armbands.html

Kate xx

/links


----------



## kate28

oh fab 
thats a really good deal
Thanks for sharing


----------



## fuzzier

Just tried the speedo armabands offer but it has expired


----------



## Kamac80

Oh no - i did this yesterday as well

Kate xx


----------



## fuzzier

your's may be ok kate as it expired at midnight last night


----------



## kate28

hi all
can you help?
a little while a go when these threds were started there was a link for next but it was a sale site
does anyone have the link as i have looked all through this and i cant find it

Thanks

kate


----------



## beachgirl

http://www.next.co.uk/sale/

/links


----------



## kate28

fab thanks


----------



## Kamac80

my arm bands arrived this morning so must have just expired

Kate xx


----------



## Ceri.

Got mine this morning too, thanks for that Kate x


----------

